# Satan's Journal



## satan (Sep 17, 2003)

Current

Weight:  152 lbs
Bodyfat:  need to measure (abs show)

Goal 

Weight:  170 lbs
Bodyfat:  same


Massive eating and return to the gym has begun.  I am working on a diet and lifting plan to follow beginning next Monday.

Challenges:

- hurt wrist from martial arts class
- lots of cardio in martial arts class
- i'm already busy as f**k with work and school
- i hate cooking

Advantages:

- genetics for low bodyfat
- genetics for muscle gain
- awesome gym
- lifting partners
- knowledgeable friends
- this board!
- good job with enough $$ for food and supplements
- henry rollins, pennywise, and metallica on iPOD
- haven't been laid in over one year


----------



## gr81 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by satan *_
> - haven't been laid in over one year




maybe I am missing something but how is this an advantage man??


----------



## satan (Sep 17, 2003)

the frustration can be a powerful force in the gym (for me anyway)...  it's actually what got me started in the first place, although it's worse now cuz my hands are all callous from lifting


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 18, 2003)

I KNEW that David Hasselhoff was actually Satan!


----------

